# Cielo, mio marito!



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
- ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
- ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
- vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
- che bello, mio marito mi ha regalato l'aspirapolvere nuovo!

e le risposte sono sulla stessa linea e vanno dai consigli per nascondere il guaio alla proposta di mettersi sexy e dirglielo mentre è ottenebrato fino al brutale "dagliela!".

Questo è il tipo dei rapporti di coppia che ci sono nel 2017?

Se fate un esame delle vostre relazioni, ci sono stati atteggiamenti impari di questo tipo?
Il timore di un giudizio dimostrato vi ha stupito o intenerito?


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


Vivo in mezzo a rapporti di coppia così
Io resisterei 5 minuti


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Vivo in mezzo a rapporti di coppia così
> Io resisterei 5 minuti


Quindi è un campione rappresentativo anche della tua esperienza? :facepalm:


----------



## Fairman (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


Un rapporto del genere non fa onore a nessuno dei due della coppia. Fra me e la mia ex c'era un rapporto esclusivamente alla pari. Di coppie così pero ne conosco alcune


----------



## Nocciola (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi è un campione rappresentativo anche della tua esperienza? :facepalm:


Quando dico che quando ascolto le donne che mi sono vicine parlare dei loro mariti capisco che non potrei farcela


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

La cosa sconcertante è che i miei genitori sarebbero inorriditi. Invece scrivono queste cose ragazze sotto i trent'anni.


----------



## Lostris (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


Io con la lavatrice qualche guaio l'ho combinato 
All'epoca un leggero panico, sincero dispiacere, mezzo cazziatone da parte sua... che va bene un po', ma poi è solo irritante visto che più che scusarsi non è che si può fare, e lo sfancularsi è sempre dietro l'angolo.
Ci sono comunque dei capi di vestiario spariti misteriosamente.. :rotfl:

La lavastoviglie tentó di spacciarmela come regalo di compleanno, glielo lasciai fare e ci risi su con le colleghe prendendomi in giro. Del resto non è tipo da regali.

Sarà che non ho proprio la vocazione della casalinga, né una particolare dedizione alla casa. Il giusto, ma in senso strumentale.
Comunque sul punto tre ho ripetutamente fallito :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io con la lavatrice qualche guaio l'ho combinato
> All'epoca un leggero panico, sincero dispiacere, mezzo cazziatone da parte sua... che va bene un po', ma poi è solo irritante visto che più che scusarsi non è che si può fare, e lo sfancularsi è sempre dietro l'angolo.
> Ci sono comunque dei capi di vestiario spariti misteriosamente.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


:rotfl:

Seriamente però sentire un partner giudicante trovo che sia terribile.


----------



## Lostris (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :rotfl:
> 
> Seriamente però sentire un partner giudicante trovo che sia terribile.


È brutto e immagino anche abbastanza frustrante alla lunga.

Se ci fai caso lo si fa continuamente... banalmente generalizzando per esempio le donne giudicano spesso relativamente la cura dei figli (tremende).


----------



## insane (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


Vivere cosi' dev'essere tristissimo


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

Il fatto è che temo che possa accadere... a nostra insaputa.
Intendo che molti abbiamo introiettato questa modalità e la applichiamo in modo implicito o ci viene applicata implicitamente, a volte da noi stessi, dal nostro genitore interno.
Ad esempio è tipico delle donne uscire con amiche però solo dopo aver sistemato casa e lasciato pronto.
Queste sono cose che segnano. Credo che chi è cresciuto con una madre di questo tipo abbia aspettative di accudimento senza avere piena consapevolezza. 
È evidente che chi ha queste aspettative si sentirà trascurato, abbandonato, non amato se non le vedrà rispettate.


----------



## Ginevra65 (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che temo che possa accadere... a nostra insaputa.
> Intendo che molti abbiamo introiettato questa modalità e la applichiamo in modo implicito o ci viene applicata implicitamente, a volte da noi stessi, dal nostro genitore interno.
> Ad esempio è tipico delle donne uscire con amiche però solo dopo aver sistemato casa e lasciato pronto.
> Queste sono cose che segnano. Credo che chi è cresciuto con una madre di questo tipo abbia aspettative di accudimento senza avere piena consapevolezza.
> È evidente che chi ha queste aspettative si sentirà trascurato, abbandonato, non amato se non le vedrà rispettate.


 quelle rare volte che esco, lascio casa a posto e cena pronta.Se no non mangiano, mio marito non cucinerebbe mai. E se non lo faccio si litiga.Oppure deve farlo mia figlia, lui non si abbassa. Abitudini di quando era ragazzo e non sono riuscita a cambiarlo.


----------



## francoff (21 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


Ma esistono coppie così ?


----------



## Brunetta (21 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ma esistono coppie così ?


Quando qualcuna scrive un post del genere arrivano centinaia di risposte di aiuto e incoraggiamento per evitare che la scrivente venga SGRIDATA.:unhappy:


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2017)

Da noi funziona così:
Ho rotto quest'oggetto. Me lo ripari?

Ps se regalassi un aspirapolvere a mia moglie me lo tirerebbe in testa. E non vorrei comunque mai una donna che lo ritenesse un regalo.


----------



## Nocciola (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che temo che possa accadere... a nostra insaputa.
> Intendo che molti abbiamo introiettato questa modalità e la applichiamo in modo implicito o ci viene applicata implicitamente, a volte da noi stessi, dal nostro genitore interno.
> Ad esempio è tipico delle donne uscire con amiche però solo dopo aver sistemato casa e lasciato pronto.
> Queste sono cose che segnano. Credo che chi è cresciuto con una madre di questo tipo abbia aspettative di accudimento senza avere piena consapevolezza.
> È evidente che chi ha queste aspettative si sentirà trascurato, abbandonato, non amato se non le vedrà rispettate.


Da questo punto di vista sono stata fortunata anche se mio marito ha sempre saputo che non sposava la donna di casa e la perfetta casalinga
Quando esco, da sempre, non ho mai pensato di lasciare pronto o cose così
Credo che la cosa non mi abbia mai sfiorato nemmeno con le pappe per i figli. Non ho mai ricevuto commenti per questo e non credo avrei accettato di averli


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Ho avuto una collega che accettava di fare un aperitivo solo quando il marito, militare, era di turno al lavoro.


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2017)

Mio ex qnd C'era aiutava. E mai mi ha giudicato anzi ..né mi ha rotto sulle mie capacità da casalinga (e casino ne ho fatti )
Io preoaravo cose qnd andavo via ma X il piacere di farlo
E se non potevo faceva lui 

Idem il compagno di adesso aiuta in tutto non pretende nulla né mi stressa qnd siamo in casa insieme 

Sono stata fortunata


----------



## Carola (22 Aprile 2017)

Una mia amica voleva il Bimby X cucinate ma lui no vuole 
Sempre lei fa le valigie anche X lui X dire ma come vuole lui in un determinato ordine 


Vabbe una ne conosco così ...e ha un sacco di problemi


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2017)

Sai cosa mi perplime?
La paura del giudizio del marito.
Mi dà l'aria di rapporti superficiali, in cui si fornisce un'immagine di sé ideale, senza alcuna ambizione a trasmettere quello che si è veramente.


----------



## danny (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto una collega che accettava di fare un aperitivo solo quando il marito, militare, era di turno al lavoro.


Vabbe... magari in questo caso è perché ama stare col marito quando c'è.
Se ci si vede poco causa turni, comprendo questa scelta. È abbastanza frequente.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Vabbe... magari in questo caso è perché ama stare col marito quando c'è.
> Se ci si vede poco causa turni, comprendo questa scelta. È abbastanza frequente.


Vivevano insieme


----------



## spleen (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho avuto una collega che accettava di fare un aperitivo solo quando il marito, militare, era di turno al lavoro.


Esiste il rovescio della medaglia: ho un amico che non puo trovarsi con noi la domenica mattina perchè lei non vuole. Un'altro che non si puo fare loro visita il lunedi sera perchè lei deve assolutamente stirare..... etc.
Esiste un sessismo al contrario dove sono spesso le donne a dettare l'agenda famigliare e dove lui si adegua altrimente sono rotture.


----------



## francoff (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quando qualcuna scrive un post del genere arrivano centinaia di risposte di aiuto e incoraggiamento per evitare che la scrivente venga SGRIDATA.:unhappy:


Sgridata da te ? Comunque in molte case la donna detta legge : amicizie orari luoghi .... se la coppia è sbilanciata lo è e basta . Poi magari han trovato un equilibrio e stanno bene , senza tradirsi e rispettandosi comunque .


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2017)

Carola ha detto:


> Una mia amica voleva il Bimby X cucinate ma lui no vuole
> Sempre lei fa le valigie anche X lui X dire ma come vuole lui in un determinato ordine
> 
> 
> Vabbe una ne conosco così ...e ha un sacco di problemi


Le valigie me le faccio fare anche io, quando si parte.

Però io sono l'addetto al carico e scarico

Una volta si lamentò di questa cosa, le risposi: benissimo, allora facciamo a cambio, io faccio le valigie e tu fai carico e scarico.

Sto ancora aspettando di sapere cosa ne pensa


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Sgridata da te ? Comunque in molte case la donna detta legge : amicizie orari luoghi .... se la coppia è sbilanciata lo è e basta . Poi magari han trovato un equilibrio e stanno bene , senza tradirsi e rispettandosi comunque .


Sgridata dal marito. Le suggeriscono soluzioni per risolvere il guaio in tempi brevi o per...distrarlo o ...rabbonirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi perplime?
> La paura del giudizio del marito.
> Mi dà l'aria di rapporti superficiali, in cui si fornisce un'immagine di sé ideale, senza alcuna ambizione a trasmettere quello che si è veramente.


Infatti è quello che mi inquieta.
Non era, in questo caso, un discorso meramente femminista, non dubito che come queste Si sono sposate il genitore severo, abbiano fatto lo stesso degli uomini.
Io sto parlando di un gruppo di 100.000 persone in cui solo io e un'altra decina al massimo risponde diversamente.
La maggior parte risponde però dicendo "mio marito è bravo" senza rendersi conto che non è quello il punto.

Quindi un campione di 100.000 persone dà una immagine delle relazioni uomo-donna in cui lei è impegnata a fare la brava e lui verifica se lei lo è e la sgrida, il più delle volte bonariamente (però non mi picchia ) se ha fatto un guaio, come se l'errore non fosse insito nel fare.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Le valigie me le faccio fare anche io, quando si parte.
> 
> Però io sono l'addetto al carico e scarico
> 
> ...


Questo non c'entra. È una divisione dei ruoli in base alle competenze. Se io cucino meglio di te lo faccio io, tu laverai i piatti.


----------



## Skorpio (22 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo non c'entra. È una divisione dei ruoli in base alle competenze. Se io cucino meglio di te lo faccio io, tu laverai i piatti.


Beh si.. ma.. così x educazione almeno un si o un no poteva dirmelo


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Beh si.. ma.. così x educazione almeno un si o un no poteva dirmelo


Se una non arriva a 50kg educatamente evita di rispondere :carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

*VOLANO SCHIAFFI* - Ragazzi e ragazze alle prese gli uni con le altre: quando la confusione degenera in violenza. *Ben 1 su 10 circa del campione di sesso maschile sostiene di aver alzato le mani durante un litigio*, chi una sola volta (5%) chi più di una (4%). Ed è ben il 35% dei ragazzi ad ammettere di aver preso a parolacce una persona dell’altro sesso in caso di scontro. Le ragazze reagiscono, a volte anche nella stessa maniera. *Ma se ricevono uno schiaffo, in genere perdonano. Lo dichiara ben il 42% del campione femminile, che darebbe al fidanzato una seconda possibilità*. Esistono poi forme di violenza più subdola, come *insistere con una ragazza perché conceda più di quanto non voglia*. Ben il 14% dei maschietti sostiene infatti di aver cercato di strappare un rapporto intimo seppur già rifiutato chiaramente: che fosse solo per un bacio (7%) o qualcosa di più (7%).

http://www.skuola.net/scuola/amore-teen.html


----------



## Foglia (22 Aprile 2017)

Boh. A casa mia rolleyes l'unico che poteva spostare i soprammobili e' sempre stato mio marito. Io guai (erano scenate eh) se provavo a spostare una virgola. Una volta subii un quarto grado perché avevo tolto dal como' il decoder e altri apparecchi che erano stati accessori ad un televisore rotto da mesi. In compenso ha sempre intasato i miei pochi spazi. E guai a dirglielo. Se devo fare una percentuale, la casa e' occupata per l'80% (forse anche di più) dalle sue chincaglierie, e il 20% dalle mie. E si lamenta pure dell'ingombro dei giochi del bambino. Avevo un box per il bimbo. Lo usavo pochissimo ma mi era utile per i momenti in cui dovevo lasciarlo un attimo in sicurezza. Lo ha tolto benché gli avessi detto che ancora occasionalmente lo usavo. La casa non è piccola. E' arrivato persino a lasciare oggetti suoi sopra l'asse da stiro. Se gli fai notare qualcosa non solo se ne frega, ma diventa una belva. Io in compenso non posso dire nulla. Quando e' capitato di rompere qualcosa, o sono riuscita a buttare ovvero ho fatto finta di nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. A casa mia rolleyes l'unico che poteva spostare i soprammobili e' sempre stato mio marito. Io guai (erano scenate eh) se provavo a spostare una virgola. Una volta subii un quarto grado perché avevo tolto dal como' il decoder e altri apparecchi che erano stati accessori ad un televisore rotto da mesi. In compenso ha sempre intasato i miei pochi spazi. E guai a dirglielo. Se devo fare una percentuale, la casa e' occupata per l'80% (forse anche di più) dalle sue chincaglierie, e il 20% dalle mie. E si lamenta pure dell'ingombro dei giochi del bambino. Avevo un box per il bimbo. Lo usavo pochissimo ma mi era utile per i momenti in cui dovevo lasciarlo un attimo in sicurezza. Lo ha tolto benché gli avessi detto che ancora occasionalmente lo usavo. La casa non è piccola. E' arrivato persino a lasciare oggetti suoi sopra l'asse da stiro. Se gli fai notare qualcosa non solo se ne frega, ma diventa una belva. Io in compenso non posso dire nulla. Quando e' capitato di rompere qualcosa, o sono riuscita a buttare ovvero ho fatto finta di nulla.


Ti ringrazio perché sembra che siano altrimenti situazioni impossibili.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. A casa mia rolleyes l'unico che poteva spostare i soprammobili e' sempre stato mio marito. Io guai (erano scenate eh) se provavo a spostare una virgola. Una volta subii un quarto grado perché avevo tolto dal como' il decoder e altri apparecchi che erano stati accessori ad un televisore rotto da mesi. In compenso ha sempre intasato i miei pochi spazi. E guai a dirglielo. Se devo fare una percentuale, la casa e' occupata per l'80% (forse anche di più) dalle sue chincaglierie, e il 20% dalle mie. E si lamenta pure dell'ingombro dei giochi del bambino. Avevo un box per il bimbo. Lo usavo pochissimo ma mi era utile per i momenti in cui dovevo lasciarlo un attimo in sicurezza. Lo ha tolto benché gli avessi detto che ancora occasionalmente lo usavo. La casa non è piccola. E' arrivato persino a lasciare oggetti suoi sopra l'asse da stiro. Se gli fai notare qualcosa non solo se ne frega, ma diventa una belva. Io in compenso non posso dire nulla. Quando e' capitato di rompere qualcosa, o sono riuscita a buttare ovvero ho fatto finta di nulla.


 mio marito invece, crede sempre in una cospirazione famigliare nei suoi confronti. Nell'armadio chiude tutte le sue cose affinché noi non le usiamo. Anche il caricatore del teleono, per evitare una condivisione.Guai a toccare una cosa. Sua viene giù il mondo.La sua forchetta, il suo bicchiere, la sua tazza, i suoi biscotti.Ultimamente le cose da mangiare in frigorifero, controlla se abbiamo mangiato quello che ha comprato per se. Sinceramente ci sono dei momenti che sono molto preoccupata per come si comporta.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito invece, crede sempre in una cospirazione famigliare nei suoi confronti. Nell'armadio chiude tutte le sue cose affinché noi non le usiamo. Anche il caricatore del teleono, per evitare una condivisione.Guai a toccare una cosa. Sua viene giù il mondo.La sua forchetta, il suo bicchiere, la sua tazza, i suoi biscotti.Ultimamente le cose da mangiare in frigorifero, controlla se abbiamo mangiato quello che ha comprato per se. Sinceramente ci sono dei momenti che sono molto preoccupata per come si comporta.


Lo sarei anche io
A parte il fatto che farei apposta a mangiare le sue cose
Scusa la domanda: ma come fai?


----------



## Foglia (23 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio perché sembra che siano altrimenti situazioni impossibili.


No no, altro che impossibili. Non dovrebbero essere accettate, ma è un altro discorso. E hanno ripercussioni nel tempo, eh. Faccio un esempio, che riguarda me oggi. Con tutto che mi sto separando, ed è la premessa. Sono andata a dormire in un'altra stanza. C'è un letto singolo, con un materasso vecchio che era di lui quando ancora abitava coi suoi. O meglio, era il suo vecchio materasso, perché lo aveva già sostituito da tempo quando abitava ancora coi suoi. Quindi stiamo a parlare di un materasso di almeno venti anni fa. Nell'arredare una camera, lo aveva preso per non lasciare il letto sfornito, ma ovviamente nessuno ci ha più dormito. Beh. Mi alzo con il mal di schiena. Senza contare che mi fa pure un po' schifo per motivi igienici. Vorrei cambiarlo ma sono ancora bloccata dal fatto che guai a buttare via una cosa sua.

Sciocco eh.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Aprile 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lo sarei anche io
> A parte il fatto che farei apposta a mangiare le sue cose
> Scusa la domanda: ma come fai?


 no non le mangiamo, spesso vanno a finire nella pattumiera.Faccio che lo ignoro, lo lascio stare con il suo sistema di vita.Non tocco nulla di suo. Mia figlia invece ogni tanto lo fa apposta, a invadere i suoi spazi.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no non le mangiamo, spesso vanno a finire nella pattumiera.Faccio che lo ignoro, lo lascio stare con il suo sistema di vita.Non tocco nulla di suo. Mia figlia invece ogni tanto lo fa apposta, a invadere i suoi spazi.


Mi è simpatica tua figlia
Ammiro la tua capacità di ignorare. Io sarei tremenda.


----------



## danny (23 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito invece, crede sempre in una cospirazione famigliare nei suoi confronti. Nell'armadio chiude tutte le sue cose affinché noi non le usiamo. Anche il caricatore del teleono, per evitare una condivisione.Guai a toccare una cosa. Sua viene giù il mondo.La sua forchetta, il suo bicchiere, la sua tazza, i suoi biscotti.Ultimamente le cose da mangiare in frigorifero, controlla se abbiamo mangiato quello che ha comprato per se. Sinceramente ci sono dei momenti che sono molto preoccupata per come si comporta.





Cielo ha detto:


> Boh. A casa mia rolleyes l'unico che poteva spostare i soprammobili e' sempre stato mio marito. Io guai (erano scenate eh) se provavo a spostare una virgola. Una volta subii un quarto grado perché avevo tolto dal como' il decoder e altri apparecchi che erano stati accessori ad un televisore rotto da mesi. In compenso ha sempre intasato i miei pochi spazi. E guai a dirglielo. Se devo fare una percentuale, la casa e' occupata per l'80% (forse anche di più) dalle sue chincaglierie, e il 20% dalle mie. E si lamenta pure dell'ingombro dei giochi del bambino. Avevo un box per il bimbo. Lo usavo pochissimo ma mi era utile per i momenti in cui dovevo lasciarlo un attimo in sicurezza. Lo ha tolto benché gli avessi detto che ancora occasionalmente lo usavo. La casa non è piccola. E' arrivato persino a lasciare oggetti suoi sopra l'asse da stiro. Se gli fai notare qualcosa non solo se ne frega, ma diventa una belva. Io in compenso non posso dire nulla. Quando e' capitato di rompere qualcosa, o sono riuscita a buttare ovvero ho fatto finta di nulla.


A me sembrano più comportamenti che evidenziano qualche problema. Non voglio fare valutazioni ma non li trovo da persona equilibrata.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> A me sembrano più comportamenti che evidenziano qualche problema. Non voglio fare valutazioni ma non li trovo da persona equilibrata.


cosa dovrei fare. Non posso andate dal medico e parlare io di questo suo  modo di porsi in famiglia. Tanto meno ci va lui. Se dico qualcosa in merito è peggio, sostiene che io ce l'ho con lui o peggio ancora che è una manovra per mettergli contro i figli.Un circolo vizioso


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Esiste il rovescio della medaglia: ho un amico che non puo trovarsi con noi la domenica mattina perchè lei non vuole. Un'altro che non si puo fare loro visita il lunedi sera perchè lei deve assolutamente stirare..... etc.
> Esiste un sessismo al contrario dove sono spesso le donne a dettare l'agenda famigliare e dove lui si adegua altrimente sono rotture.


Io più che al sessismo credo che gli squilibri all'interno delle coppie siano dovuti a problemi della singola persona, che cerca di delimitare una sua zona comfort all'interno della coppia. 
Le fobie, le manie, le insicurezze del singolo vengono portate all'interno della coppia e lì creano un sistema di cogestione con il partner.
Credo che qualcosa di simile sia avvenuto per esempio nella mia coppia. 
La persona depressa, fobica o ansiosa cerca di gestire il controllo degli spazi e delle persone, rifugge dalle situazioni che non riesce a gestire, col tempo condiziona anche le scelte di chi sta accanto.
Io credo di aver sottovalutato molto prima di sposarmi come questa cosa avrebbe potuto cambiarmi con gli anni.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosa dovrei fare. Non posso andate dal medico e parlare io di questo suo  modo di porsi in famiglia. Tanto meno ci va lui. Se dico qualcosa in merito è peggio, sostiene che io ce l'ho con lui o peggio ancora che è una manovra per mettergli contro i figli.Un circolo vizioso


Sì. 
Ci sono passato anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io più che al sessismo credo che gli squilibri all'interno delle coppie siano dovuti a problemi della singola persona, che cerca di delimitare una sua zona comfort all'interno della coppia.
> Le fobie, le manie, le insicurezze del singolo vengono portate all'interno della coppia e lì creano un sistema di cogestione con il partner.
> Credo che qualcosa di simile sia avvenuto per esempio nella mia coppia.
> La persona depressa, fobica o ansiosa cerca di gestire il controllo degli spazi e delle persone, rifugge dalle situazioni che non riesce a gestire, col tempo condiziona anche le scelte di chi sta accanto.
> Io credo di aver sottovalutato molto prima di sposarmi come questa cosa avrebbe potuto cambiarmi con gli anni.


Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
Non sono piccole manie al livello di preferenze, mi sembrano rituali su cui poggiarsi per controllare l'ansia.
Penso che assecondare non faccia neanche bene se non altro perché non fa prendere coscienza che sono sintomi di altri disagi.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Io più che al sessismo credo che gli squilibri all'interno delle coppie siano dovuti a problemi della singola persona, che cerca di delimitare una sua zona comfort all'interno della coppia.
> Le fobie, le manie, le insicurezze del singolo vengono portate all'interno della coppia e lì creano un sistema di cogestione con il partner.
> Credo che qualcosa di simile sia avvenuto per esempio nella mia coppia.
> La persona depressa, fobica o ansiosa cerca di gestire il controllo degli spazi e delle persone, rifugge dalle situazioni che non riesce a gestire, col tempo condiziona anche le scelte di chi sta accanto.
> Io credo di aver sottovalutato molto prima di sposarmi come questa cosa avrebbe potuto cambiarmi con gli anni.





Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> Non sono piccole manie al livello di preferenze, mi sembrano rituali su cui poggiarsi per controllare l'ansia.
> Penso che assecondare non faccia neanche bene se non altro perché non fa prendere coscienza che sono sintomi di altri disagi.


Diventa sessismo secondo me quando le esortazioni coniugali a comportarsi in un certo modo sono condite e motivate da affermazioni del tipo: Un buon marito farebbe così, una buona moglie non farebbe colà etc.
Come se essere buoni mariti o buone mogli dipendesse da ruoli prefissati e rigidi di comportamento.
Ed è una situazione tutt' altro che rara.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Diventa sessismo secondo me quando le esortazioni coniugali a comportarsi in un certo modo sono condite e motivate da affermazioni del tipo: Un buon marito farebbe così, una buona moglie non farebbe colà etc.
> Come se essere buoni mariti o buone mogli dipendesse da ruoli prefissati e rigidi di comportamento.
> Ed è una situazione tutt' altro che rara.


diventa sessimo quando certe dinamiche le inizi a portare fuori dalla coppia e le applichi anche su colleghe e conoscenti donne. Se poi si ha un capo femmina, la situazione generale diventa insostenibile.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono pienamente d'accordo con te.
> Non sono piccole manie al livello di preferenze, mi sembrano rituali su cui poggiarsi per controllare l'ansia.
> Penso che assecondare non faccia neanche bene se non altro perché non fa prendere coscienza che sono sintomi di altri disagi.


Sì.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> diventa sessimo quando certe dinamiche le inizi a portare fuori dalla coppia e le applichi anche su colleghe e conoscenti donne. Se poi si ha un capo femmina, la situazione generale diventa insostenibile.


Il sessismo in non pochi casi può essere manifestazione di una patologia.
Una persona equilibrata non ha necessità di ricorrere a categorizzazioni, in genere relativizza e ha un buon spirito di adattamento.
La misoginia - una delle manifestazioni di sessismo, come può essere anche la misandria - nei casi più estremi può portare uomini e donne a reazioni di estrema aggressività nei confronti delle donne.
Ne sono un esempio i serial killer.
Questa vicenda per esempio è nota e decisamente inquietante
https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leonarda_Cianciulli
La figura dell'assassina è contro tutti i luoghi comuni: alta 1,50 e pesante 50 chili.
E' un caso estremo, ma identificativo di come la famiglia possa divenire il luogo ove proteggere e mantenere le proprie patologie psichiatriche.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Diventa sessismo secondo me quando le esortazioni coniugali a comportarsi in un certo modo sono condite e motivate da affermazioni del tipo: Un buon marito farebbe così, una buona moglie non farebbe colà etc.
> Come se essere buoni mariti o buone mogli dipendesse da ruoli prefissati e rigidi di comportamento.
> Ed è una situazione tutt' altro che rara.


Io mi riferivo a cose lette, non a impressioni. Naturalmente esisteranno anche donne dispotiche.
Il numero dei femminicidi rispetto agli omicidi di uomini da perte delle mogli o compagne è talmente squilibrato da far ragionevolmente pensare che i rapporti squilibrati in quel senso siano maggioritari.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Il sessismo in non pochi casi può essere manifestazione di una patologia.
> Una persona equilibrata non ha necessità di ricorrere a categorizzazioni, in genere relativizza e ha un buon spirito di adattamento.
> La misoginia - una delle manifestazioni di sessismo, come può essere anche la misandria - nei casi più estremi può portare uomini e donne a reazioni di estrema aggressività nei confronti delle donne.
> Ne sono un esempio i serial killer.
> ...


La famiglia ha un ruolo fondamentale per costruire relazioni che conservino la patologia entro ambiti controllabili.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io mi riferivo a cose lette, non a impressioni. *Naturalmente esisteranno anche donne dispotiche.*
> Il numero dei femminicidi rispetto agli omicidi di uomini da perte delle mogli o compagne è talmente squilibrato da far ragionevolmente pensare che i rapporti squilibrati in quel senso siano maggioritari.


Non credo che le conseguenze estreme possano dare un valore numerico per indicare la percentuale di genere nella disparità nella coppia.
L'uomo può essere più pericoloso rispetto a una donna solo per la forza superiore e questo potrebbe già essere una spiegazione per le conseguenze più tragiche, inoltre l'uomo ha la tendenza a esternare i problemi, la donna a interiorizzare (in sintesi ma il resto lo trovate in questo articolo), il che può essere motivo di reazioni aggressive http://www.lastampa.it/2011/08/23/s...mo-e-donna-X5tHc5sDZmPr6hg0GaWiPJ/pagina.html.
Ma nel caso di problemi psichiatrici è la donna a predominare http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/siamo-tutti-po-psicolabili-donne-sempre-pi-1314141.html
Quindi è ipotizzabile che in una coppia vi possano essere un meccanismo di conservazione dei propri disturbi più a carico del sesso femminile.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La famiglia ha un ruolo fondamentale per costruire relazioni che conservino la patologia entro ambiti controllabili.


Qui ci vorrebbe twinpeaks.
Io ho la sensazione che nella ricerca di un partner si scelga quello che maggiormente possa garantire l'area comfort più simile a quella parentale.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non credo che le conseguenze estreme possano dare un valore numerico per indicare la percentuale di genere nella disparità nella coppia.
> L'uomo può essere più pericoloso rispetto a una donna solo per la forza superiore e questo potrebbe già essere una spiegazione per le conseguenze più tragiche, inoltre l'uomo ha la tendenza a esternare i problemi, la donna a interiorizzare (in sintesi ma il resto lo trovate in questo articolo), il che può essere motivo di reazioni aggressive http://www.lastampa.it/2011/08/23/s...mo-e-donna-X5tHc5sDZmPr6hg0GaWiPJ/pagina.html.
> Ma nel caso di problemi psichiatrici è la donna a predominare http://www.ilgiornale.it/news/siamo-tutti-po-psicolabili-donne-sempre-pi-1314141.html
> Quindi è ipotizzabile che in una coppia vi possano essere un meccanismo di conservazione dei propri disturbi più a carico del sesso femminile.


Una martellata la posso dare anch'io.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Qui ci vorrebbe twinpeaks.
> Io ho la sensazione che nella ricerca di un partner si scelga quello che maggiormente possa garantire l'area comfort più simile a quella parentale.


Comfort...non tanto :carneval:.
Concordo. I pattern comportamentali tendono a riprodursi.
C'è da riflettere.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Una martellata la posso dare anch'io.


Più facile che una donna se la dia su di sé, mentre un uomo la dia sul partner.
Stesso problema, forse, differente manifestazione.
Però non è una regola valida per tutti: ad Auschwitz c'erano anche parecchie donne tra le SS, tanto per fare un esempio.
Avevo in casa un bel libro sulle donne assassine, tra l'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Più facile che una donna se la dia su di sé, mentre un uomo la dia sul partner.
> Stesso problema, forse, differente manifestazione.
> Però non è una regola valida per tutti: ad Auschwitz c'erano anche parecchie donne tra le SS, tanto per fare un esempio.
> Avevo in casa un bel libro sulle donne assassine, tra l'altro.


La questione che avevi posto tu era che un comportamento dispotico in casa fosse equamente distribuito tra uomini e donne, non che non esistano donne dispotiche, crudeli o assassine. I fatti dicono che sono in numero enormemente maggiore gli uomini, ma questo vale in generale anche per la popolazione carceraria. 
Nel campo delle ipotesi si può ipotizzare quello che ci pare.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La questione che avevi posto tu era che un comportamento dispotico in casa fosse equamente distribuito tra uomini e donne, non che non esistano donne dispotiche, crudeli o assassine. I fatti dicono che sono in numero enormemente maggiore gli uomini, ma questo vale in generale anche per la popolazione carceraria.
> Nel campo delle ipotesi si può ipotizzare quello che ci pare.


http://www.adnkronos.com/fatti/cron...-uomini-molestati_c7s8dhD6ix4fow5Bi0ZSmO.html


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> http://www.adnkronos.com/fatti/cron...-uomini-molestati_c7s8dhD6ix4fow5Bi0ZSmO.html


Non commento per non scatenare una polemica su una idiozia.
Non paragoniamo eh.

Altrimenti potremmo raccogliere testimonianze di botte prese dagli adulti da parte di duenni.
Io ho un dente scheggiato da mio figlio a tre mesi.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non commento per non scatenare una polemica su una idiozia.
> Non paragoniamo eh.
> 
> Altrimenti potremmo raccogliere testimonianze di botte prese dagli adulti da parte di duenni.
> Io ho un dente scheggiato da mio figlio a tre mesi.


Stiamo parlando di due cose diverse.
Un conto individuare lo sbilanciamento in una coppia, l'altro le conseguenze fisiche di stati di aggressività.
E' ovvio che l'uomo abbia più capacità di provocarle.
Voglio dire, quando mia moglie mi ha picchiato non mi ha fatto niente e non ho reagito.
Ma lo ha fatto.
Quindi si è dimostrata aggressiva e pericolosa in quel momento in cui ha perso il controllo.
Magari non per me che peso 75 kg.
Ma per un bimbo piccolo?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di due cose diverse.
> Un conto individuare lo sbilanciamento in una coppia, l'altro le conseguenze fisiche di stati di aggressività.
> E' ovvio che l'uomo abbia più capacità di provocarle.
> Voglio dire, quando mia moglie mi ha picchiato non mi ha fatto niente e non ho reagito.
> ...


Si parlava di coppia!

Ma allora il gatto? Siano noi i padroni o lui?
Andiamo avanti a caso!


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Forse era un tema di difficile individuazione, vista la piega che ha poi preso la discussione.
Io non intendevo illuminare il problema della violenza sulle donne, che è innegabile, ma sulla diffusione di relazioni non paritarie, basate su il giudizio di uno sull'altro o reciproco.
Trovo terribile l'idea che qualcuno possa sentirsi sempre (o anche a turno per compensare) sotto esame da parte del partner per tutto o anche per aspetti particolari.
Non dubito che, ad esempio, possano esserci uomini che si sentano costantemente sotto esame sul piano sessuale, come se il piacere della donna dipendesse totalmente da loro. Cosa che è probabilmente gratificante, quando vi è riscontro, ma è anche frustrante quando non avviene. Questo può dipendere da idee tutte degli uomini o condivise dalla partner o da un atteggiamento giudicante.
Certamente può accadere anche a ruoli invertiti.

Io però pensavo alla quotidianità. Quasi tutte le donne, facendo entrare gli ospiti, si scusano per il disordine oppure si sentono orgogliose per l'ordine, mentre non ho sentito nessun uomo farlo.
Questo significa accollarsi delle cose sulle quali poter essere giudicate non solo da estranei, ma dal partner!
Ancora più mi ha colpito è la tendenza condivisa a nascondere, occultare le "mancanze" per evitare il rimprovero.
Può ben essere che ne esistano altre comuni al mondo maschile che non conosco, magari relativo al dover apparire dominanti sul posto di lavoro o in attività sportive o pratiche.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parlava di coppia!
> 
> Ma allora il gatto? Siano noi i padroni o lui?
> Andiamo avanti a caso!


Brunetta, tu, anche a prima a Spleen, neghi lo sbilanciamento nella coppia da parte femminile, come l'uomo fosse l'unica componente potenzialmente dispotica.
Non è così: la donna è ugualmente e potenzialmente capace di portare le sue patologie all'interno di una coppia e creare un equilibrio tutto a suo favore e ugualmente di portare componenti aggressive.
Nella casa dove dimoravo con mia nonna, gli unici due omicidi tra vicini in ambito coniugale sono stati fatti da donne nei confronti dei loro conviventi. E nella maniera più efferata e spietata immaginabile.
E da donne insospettabili. Una era piccolina, magra, capelli corti bianchi, dall'aria innocua. Una tranquilla vecchiettina.
Ha ucciso il convivente a coltellate nel sonno e l'ha gettato sulle scale di casa mia.
Ce l'ha fatto pur pesando una quarantina di chili.
L'altra ha evirato il marito, deturpandone il corpo.
Nessuno di noi aveva mai sentito litigate, scenate, e ti assicuro che in cortile l'acustica era perfetta. 
Una mia vicina di quartiere ora fa paura, e non ti dico altro, so che tutti la temono.
Un amico di famiglia aveva una moglie che aveva episodi di pazzia.
Un giorno buttò tutti i mobili di casa dalla finestra.
Lui è un docente universitario autore di diversi libri, una persona intelligente, pacata e tranquilla. Si è separato difficoltosamente regalandole la casa di sua proprietà (era quella dei genitori), e dopo si è trovato una compagna decisamente più equilibrata.
Potrei andare oltre, su mamme che picchiano i figli e altro, ma mi fermo. 
Non servono esempi per capire che il genere è indifferente per valutare l'equilibrio in una coppia in presenza di problemi.
E' solo utile per comprendere - cosa ovvia - che un uomo può sopportare più facilmente di una donna le conseguenze delle botte. In genere.
Poi se ti capita una con cui mi allenavo a difesa personale, posso anche dirti che neppure questo è sempre vero.
Lei era più forte di me.


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Si parlava di coppia!
> 
> *Ma allora il gatto? Siano noi i padroni o lui?*
> Andiamo avanti a caso!


Lui ovviamente, anche se non ce ne rendiamo conto e pensiamo che i suoi comportamenti siano "affetto".


----------



## spleen (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, tu, anche a prima a Spleen, neghi lo sbilanciamento nella coppia da parte femminile, come l'uomo fosse l'unica componente potenzialmente dispotica.
> Non è così: la donna è ugualmente e potenzialmente capace di portare le sue patologie all'interno di una coppia e creare un equilibrio tutto a suo favore e ugualmente di portare componenti aggressive.
> Nella casa dove dimoravo con mia nonna, gli unici due omicidi tra vicini in ambito coniugale sono stati fatti da donne nei confronti dei loro conviventi. E nella maniera più efferata e spietata immaginabile.
> E da donne insospettabili. Una era piccolina, magra, capelli corti bianchi, dall'aria innocua. Una tranquilla vecchiettina.
> ...


Approvoti.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Brunetta, tu, anche a prima a Spleen, neghi lo sbilanciamento nella coppia da parte femminile, come l'uomo fosse l'unica componente potenzialmente dispotica.
> Non è così: la donna è ugualmente e potenzialmente capace di portare le sue patologie all'interno di una coppia e creare un equilibrio tutto a suo favore e ugualmente di portare componenti aggressive.
> Nella casa dove dimoravo con mia nonna, gli unici due omicidi tra vicini in ambito coniugale sono stati fatti da donne nei confronti dei loro conviventi. E nella maniera più efferata e spietata immaginabile.
> E da donne insospettabili. Una era piccolina, magra, capelli corti bianchi, dall'aria innocua. Una tranquilla vecchiettina.
> ...


Ma cosa c'entrano gli episodi citati o altri cento.
Su questo campo perdi razionalità. Dovresti pensarci.

Comunque se la moglie o una delle figlie avesse dato una martellata a Pacciani tu avresti sostenuto che era stato un delitto di donna violenta ?


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse era un tema di difficile individuazione, vista la piega che ha poi preso la discussione.
> Io non intendevo illuminare il problema della violenza sulle donne, che è innegabile, ma sulla diffusione di relazioni non paritarie, basate su il giudizio di uno sull'altro o reciproco.
> Trovo terribile l'idea che qualcuno possa sentirsi sempre (o anche a turno per compensare) sotto esame da parte del partner per tutto o anche per aspetti particolari.
> Non dubito che, ad esempio, possano esserci uomini che si sentano costantemente sotto esame sul piano sessuale, come se il piacere della donna dipendesse totalmente da loro. Cosa che è probabilmente gratificante, quando vi è riscontro, ma è anche frustrante quando non avviene. Questo può dipendere da idee tutte degli uomini o condivise dalla partner o da un atteggiamento giudicante.
> ...


L'argomento però era questo.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse era un tema di difficile individuazione, vista la piega che ha poi preso la discussione.
> Io non intendevo illuminare il problema della violenza sulle donne, che è innegabile, ma s*ulla diffusione di relazioni non paritarie, basate su il giudizio di uno sull'altro o reciproco.*
> Trovo terribile l'idea che qualcuno possa sentirsi sempre (o anche a turno per compensare) sotto esame da parte del partner per tutto o anche per aspetti particolari.
> Non dubito che, ad esempio, possano esserci uomini che si sentano costantemente sotto esame sul piano sessuale, come se il piacere della donna dipendesse totalmente da loro. Cosa che è probabilmente gratificante, quando vi è riscontro, ma è anche frustrante quando non avviene. Questo può dipendere da idee tutte degli uomini o condivise dalla partner o da un atteggiamento giudicante.
> ...


Ne conosco sempre meno.
L'interesse per la casa da parte della donna delle nuove generazioni è sempre più scarso.
Io lavo i piatti e metto in ordine la casa, per esempio. 
Sono un'eccezione perché quando dico che noi non abbiamo la lavastoviglie tutti mi guardano come un marziano.
In casa di mio fratello è lui a fare i mestieri, fosse per lei crescerebbero le ragnatele. Porta le cose da stirare a mia madre. 
Altre mie amiche hanno case al limite della vivibilità. Cose in giro ovunque.
E ne sono orgogliose. Una mia amica su Facebook ha pubblicato il caos della sua tutta contenta.
In ufficio idem. Le colleghe sono le più disordinate, al limite della convivenza. Piatti sporchi e roba abbandonata etc. sono la norma.
D'altronde mediamente i bagni pubblici femminili sono i più sporchi. Ho di quei racconti horror a proposito. Anni fa erano i più immacolati.
Le donne escono, hanno la loro vita e non sono più l'unico angelo del focolare. Lavorano tanto quanto gli uomini e hanno - come noi - la donna, o l'uomo, delle pulizie. 
Fanno palestra, vanno in discoteca a ballare da sole (lasciando i figli al padre), hanno hobby e impegni esattamente come gli uomini, che hanno imparato a usare lavatrice e lavastoviglie e ferro da stiro.
La parità di genere almeno tra le persone che conosco (dai 50 anni in giù, mediamente istruiti, di Milano e hinterland)  è raggiunta. 
Poi ci sono le coppie sbilanciate, in genere quello dove si instaurano relazioni di dipendenza.
Ho una mia vicina che non saluta nessuno, pretende di avere le tapparelle abbassate sempre (è a piano terra), e ti sbatte la porta in faccia se sei dietro lei.
E se gliela tieni aperta manco ti ringrazia. Suo marito invece è gentile, sorridente. A casa comanda lei.
Conoscevo un'altra coppia così. Per anni lui ha gestito tutto, dalla figlia alle relazioni con i genitori degli amici della figlia. Lei zitta, muta, indifferente a tutti, era però quella a cui lui doveva chiedere permesso. 
Ovviamente separati, dopo anni. 
I miei vicini di pianerottolo... senti solo lei che urla tutto il giorno al marito. Lui è molto più piccolo di lei, sono una coppia da barzelletta.
Poi ci sono le controparti maschili: uomini ansiosi, che riportano nella vita coniugale l'equilibrio parentale.
Da una mamma all'altra, in pratica.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma cosa c'entrano gli episodi citati o altri cento.
> Su questo campo perdi razionalità. Dovresti pensarci.
> 
> Comunque se la moglie o una delle figlie avesse dato una martellata a Pacciani tu avresti sostenuto che era stato un delitto di donna violenta ?


Perdo razionalità perché li ho vissuti in prima persona.
Non hanno ucciso Pacciani.
Per quel che ne so io perla vecchina si è parlato di raptus di follia.
Per l'altra di una vendetta contro il marito dispotico. Io che abitavo sopra di loro in una casa con i muri di carta velina posso dire di non averli mai sentiti litigare. 
Eppure si sentiva tutto, eh.
Posso dirti che erano persone disturbate.
E come uomo perché se io vado in giro a dire che mia moglie mi ha picchiato faccio la figura del coglione e vengo deriso e non mi caga nessuno. 
Il che è a mio parere assolutamente sessista.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

:sbatti:


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Se io fossi donna, avresti un altro atteggiamento.
Pensaci.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Se una tua amica ti avesse raccontato che suo marito l'ha picchiata tirandole dietro anche una spazzola che si è rotta, tu cosa le avresti consigliato?

Sono robusto e le ammaccature passano e dopo anni di difesa personale so incassare, ma basta solo questo a fare la differenza?
E se avessi reagito, quale sarebbe stato il giudizio?
Ovviamente non l'ho fatto. Le ho prese.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ne conosco sempre meno.
> L'interesse per la casa da parte della donna delle nuove generazioni è sempre più scarso.
> Io lavo i piatti e metto in ordine la casa, per esempio.
> Sono un'eccezione perché quando dico che noi non abbiamo la lavastoviglie tutti mi guardano come un marziano.
> ...


Ho *esemplificato* che ad *esempio* la maggior parte delle donne si sente responsabile delle pulizie di casa. NON ho detto che tutte le donne o tua cognata o la tua collega...che si può pure dire chi se ne frega.
Era un *esempio* che non solo ci si accolla o no un compito ma ci si sente il peso di un GIUDIZIO che magari non esiste neppure.
Prima ho fatto *l'esempio* sul piano sessuale, così come dopo sul piano lavorativo o sportivo.
Il punto era i giudizi tra le persone e all'interno della coppia che portano, come i figli nei confronti dei genitori, di cercare di evitare rimproveri, anche muti, e noiose ramanzine.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Se una tua amica ti avesse raccontato che suo marito l'ha picchiata tirandole dietro anche una spazzola che si è rotta, tu cosa le avresti consigliato?
> A me è capitato, pugni e calci: perché questa differenza di valutazione?
> 
> Non dirmi per le conseguenze diverse, per favore.
> ...


Io ho detto A TE: AVVOCATO.
Sei smemoratello.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho detto A TE: AVVOCATO.
> Sei smemoratello.


Non era una soluzione al problema per lei né per nostra figlia.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho *esemplificato* che ad *esempio* la maggior parte delle donne si sente responsabile delle pulizie di casa. NON ho detto che tutte le donne o tua cognata o la tua collega...che si può pure dire chi se ne frega.
> Era un *esempio* che non solo ci si accolla o no un compito ma ci si sente il peso di un GIUDIZIO che magari non esiste neppure.
> Prima ho fatto *l'esempio* sul piano sessuale, così come dopo sul piano lavorativo o sportivo.
> Il punto era i giudizi tra le persone e all'interno della coppia che portano, come i figli nei confronti dei genitori, di cercare di evitare rimproveri, anche muti, e noiose ramanzine.


Secondo te è un peso?
O il modo per amministrare al meglio un ruolo?
La donna che mostra la casa pulita è una donna che si identifica in quella casa e si aspetta un giudizio positivo per questo, esattamente come l'uomo che spera di far godere la propria donna (ma anche ovviamente il contrario)
Ma se di quella casa frega poco, il giudizio positivo lo si andrà a cercare in altri ruoli, esattamente come l'uomo che magari ha poco attitudine nella sessualità comincerà a fare ricerca paleontologiche o a fare gare di karaoke.
Non vedo persone che subiscono in una coppia fatta di persone equilibrate: non per niente tu hai parlato di un forum, dove la gente si mette in mostra, ed è quindi stimolato l'aspetto competitivo, che c'è anche nell'essere casalinghe.
La casalinga è la padrona della casa. E' quella che ti mette le pattine facendoti pesare che ha pulito i pavimenti tutti il giorno e che si incazza se sbricioli per terra perché quello è il suo lavoro, il suo spazio, il suo pavimento.
E' quella che ti dice che non sai fare nulla perché in realtà vuol farti intendere che lei sa far tutto.
Ti sorprende perché ormai, come ho detto prima, sono sempre meno le donne che si riconoscono in questo ruolo. Di solito lo fanno in altri.
Una donna che teme l'uomo invece (non il giudizio, ma la persona) è evidentemente in una relazione squilibrata.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non era una soluzione al problema per lei né per nostra figlia.


Mi hai chiesto cosa avrei detto a una mia amica e ti ho risposto che avrei detto quello che ho detto a te.
Tu hai valutato che non fosse la soluzione. Allo stesso modo avrebbe potuto o no valutare una mia amica. Non accusare me di mancanza di equilibrio.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te è un peso?
> O il modo per amministrare al meglio un ruolo?
> La donna che mostra la casa pulita è una donna che si identifica in quella casa e si aspetta un giudizio positivo per questo, esattamente come l'uomo che spera di far godere la propria donna (ma anche ovviamente il contrario)
> Ma se di quella casa frega poco, il giudizio positivo lo si andrà a cercare in altri ruoli, esattamente come l'uomo che magari ha poco attitudine nella sessualità comincerà a fare ricerca paleontologiche o a fare gare di karaoke.
> ...


Se si ha paura di dire al partner che si è sbagliata la macchinata della lavatrice o se un uomo sente la totale responsabilità del piacere, ma anche una donna che si sente obbligata a sedurre e si sente negativamente giudicata altroché se ha un problema. 
Ma se chi ha questo tipo di un problema sono casi rari e patologici si curino, se sono migliaia diventa un fatto culturale da capire, non da negare.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Mi hai chiesto cosa avrei detto a una mia amica e ti ho risposto che avrei detto quello che ho detto a te.
> Tu hai valutato che non fosse la soluzione. Allo stesso modo avrebbe potuto o no valutare una mia amica. Non accusare me di mancanza di equilibrio.


Non ti sto accusando di mancanza di equilibrio, ma noto, come ho già detto, un'interpretazione di genere in relazione ad alcuni eventi relativi della coppia.
Da genere opposto ti posso dire che è così.
Credo sia normale, sicuramente è frequente.
C'è più empatia solitamente verso il genere di appartenenza. 
Normale che accada a te come a me.
Importante che arricchisca.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se si *ha paura* di dire al partner che si è sbagliata la macchinata della lavatrice o se un uomo *sente la totale responsabilità* del piacere, ma anche una donna che si sente obbligata a sedurre e si sente negativamente giudicata altroché se ha un problema.
> Ma se chi ha questo tipo di un problema sono casi rari e patologici si curino, se sono migliaia diventa un fatto culturale da capire, non da negare.


Si chiama ansia ed è una patologia molto diffusa.
Solo tra le persone che conosco ne posso citare molti casi.
 Curarsi si può, ma la cura non può essere solo farmacologica.
Noto che negli ultimi anni l'ansia è accresciuta a livello numerico.

"’*ESEMeD* (European Study on the Epidemiology of Mental Disorders) [Acta Psychiatr Scand 2004: 109 (Suppl. 420): 21–27] è il primo studio epidemiologico sulla prevalenza dei disturbi mentali effettuato in un campione rappresentativo della popolazione adulta generale italiana e di altri 5 paesi europei (Belgio, Francia, Germania, Olanda e Spagna). In Italia lo studio è stato promosso e coordinato dall’Istituto Superiore di Sanità (ISS) nell’ambito del Progetto Nazionale Salute Mentale; la selezione delle persone da intervistare e le interviste sono state invece realizzate dalla Doxa, nota azienda nel settore delle indagini di popolazione, in collaborazione con il gruppo di coordinamento italiano dell’ISS.
Per l’Italia è stato intervistato, tra il 2001 e il 2002 un campione di quasi 5.000 soggetti maggiorenni, selezionati dalle liste elettorali di 172 comuni. Dai dati risulta che le donne hanno una probabilità tripla di sviluppare un disturbo d’ansia rispetto agli uomini e che, sono più a rischio i giovani e non sposati, i disoccupati, le casalinghe e chi vive in città.Le considerazioni di Kaplan e colleghi nel 1997 hanno messo in evidenza che la maggior parte degli studi epidemiologici evidenzia che circa un terzo della popolazione ha avuto o avrà nel corso della sua vita un disturbo psichico, e tra questi, i più diffusi sono i disturbi d’ansia e quelli di tipo depressivo.l sito del Policlinico Gemelli di Roma afferma che “_le indagini sulla popolazione generale hanno documentato come_*oltre** un soggetto su cinque** possa andare incontro ad un qualche disturbo d’ansia nell’arco della vita*_. Nei periodi di maggiore intensità dei sintomi le persone affette da disturbi d’ansia risultano_*incapaci di attendere proficuamente alle proprie attività*_: è stato stimato che in questi casi si può determinare assenza (o presenza inefficiente) per il 10-40% delle giornate lavorative mensili”_.


​​


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti sto accusando di mancanza di equilibrio, ma noto, come ho già detto, un'interpretazione di genere in relazione ad alcuni eventi relativi della coppia.
> Da genere opposto ti posso dire che è così.
> Credo sia normale, sicuramente è frequente.
> C'è più empatia solitamente verso il genere di appartenenza.
> ...


Ma io sono femminista!
Solo che non c'entra un beneamato con il tema che volevo trattare.
Poi è chiaro che se uno scrive cose inquietanti accolga la confidenza.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *Ma io sono femminista!*
> Solo che non c'entra un beneamato con il tema che volevo trattare.
> Poi è chiaro che se uno scrive cose inquietanti accolga la confidenza.


Anch'io!
E non sto scherzando.

C'entra. Nel momento in cui l'ansia per esempio entra nella coppia attraverso un soggetto soggetto a crisi.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Si chiama ansia ed è una patologia molto diffusa.
> Solo tra le persone che conosco ne posso citare molti casi.
> Mia figlia ha paura di non studiare e di prendere un cattivo voto.
> Ha vere e proprie crisi di ansia, per esempio.
> ...


Certo che la cura non è farmacologica!
Infatti io volevo affrontare il problema delle cause dell'ansia e volevo delimitarle alla coppia perché è il luogo che dovrebbe essere della parità e libertà.
Il resto può essere ansia costruttiva o no, ha è un altro argomento.


----------



## danny (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certo che la cura non è farmacologica!
> Infatti io volevo affrontare il *problema delle cause dell'ansi*a e volevo delimitarle alla coppia perché è il luogo che dovrebbe essere della parità e libertà.
> Il resto può essere ansia costruttiva o no, ha è un altro argomento.


Ma questo è un problema al di sopra delle nostre capacità logiche e intuitive.
Non è possibile farlo a livello generale, esistono tanti tipi di ansia patologica, non per niente gli psichiatri individuano diverse terapie a seconda del soggetto e delle sue necessità.
Quando vivi con una persona soggetta a crisi ansiose, a stati di panico e a depressioni la tua libertà è spesso delimitata dalla sua patologia.
Per dire, diventa difficile anche andare a cenare insieme, ma non esiste una logica coerente, una persona può avere attacchi di panico in metropolitana ma prendere normalmente un aereo come può fare cose straordinarie per bloccarsi su altre banalissime. 
Devi confrontarti continuamente con lei, perché vi è variazione continua dell'umore, e non bisogna mai forzare troppo per non causare stress che può essere deleterio.
Non è facile, la coppia diventa un luogo dove chi soffre di queste patologie trova accoglienza, almeno fino a quando non trascina giù anche il partner o peggio ancora i figli.
Chi sta accanto infatti deve evitare il più possibile questo rischio pesando esattamente i comportamenti del partner evitando di vederne un riflesso dei propri.
Se nota mutismo non deve pensare di esserne la causa: ti posso dire che questa è una riflessione abbastanza accessibile agli adulti ma impossibile da comprendere ai bambini, che proprio da persone con questi disturbi, se non adeguatamente rassicurati, possono avere problemi.
Ci vuole una terapia farmacologica e una psicoterapia. 
Non si risolve tutto ma si danno gli strumenti per ridurre i danni.
Però non sempre nelle coppie chi ha problemi ne è consapevole. 
A volte ci vogliono anni per averne capacità e sviluppare volontà. 
Se si va oltre un certo limite, dubito che la volontà sia bastante.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


ho un'amica che considera il sesso che concede al marito come un premio da elargire se lui esaudisce suoi voleri.
Scemo lui che a 50 anni aspetta ancora la crocchetta premio.
Le ho anche chiesto se non ritenesse una punizione anche per lei l'astinenza anche di mesi nei periodi in cui non trovano un compromesso,sono arrivata alla conclusione che a lei ,di lui sessualmente non freghi una cippa quindi l'astinenza non le pesa ,Anzi,e gli si concede prevalentemente per tornaconto.Lui ci casca ,credi anche che si senta "potente" anche se è evidente che sia semplicemente usato.
Se mio marito mi dicesse che si concede solo se......può anche farsi il nodo o cercarsi un'altra amica.
Mi da anche fastidio le rare volte in cui lui per scherzo mi dice che se faccio qualche numero particolare ,potrei ottenere chissà che .Bleah.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il fatto è che temo che possa accadere... a nostra insaputa.
> Intendo che molti abbiamo introiettato questa modalità e la applichiamo in modo implicito o ci viene applicata implicitamente, a volte da noi stessi, dal nostro genitore interno.
> Ad esempio è tipico delle donne uscire con amiche però solo dopo aver sistemato casa e lasciato pronto.
> Queste sono cose che segnano. Credo che chi è cresciuto con una madre di questo tipo abbia aspettative di accudimento senza avere piena consapevolezza.
> È evidente che chi ha queste aspettative si sentirà trascurato, abbandonato, non amato se non le vedrà rispettate.


Questo è verissimo.Si sente molto spesso che gli uomini se devono uscire,escono e basta ,se lo devono fare le donne ,tocca preparare tutto per chi rimane a casa,come se fosse una punizione da pagare per la libera uscita.
Io sono sempre uscita quando volevo ma lasciavo la cena pronta.I figli erano più piccoli e mio marito pur non obiettando la mia uscita la faceva pagare fingendo di essere un inetto.
Dopo le corna in genere provvede lui e anche bene.


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io con la lavatrice qualche guaio l'ho combinato
> All'epoca un leggero panico, sincero dispiacere, mezzo cazziatone da parte sua... che va bene un po', ma poi è solo irritante visto che più che scusarsi non è che si può fare, e lo sfancularsi è sempre dietro l'angolo.
> Ci sono comunque dei capi di vestiario spariti misteriosamente.. :rotfl:
> 
> ...


Perche devi chiedere a lui di comprare l'asciugatrice?


----------



## mistral (24 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mio marito invece, crede sempre in una cospirazione famigliare nei suoi confronti. Nell'armadio chiude tutte le sue cose affinché noi non le usiamo. Anche il caricatore del teleono, per evitare una condivisione.Guai a toccare una cosa. Sua viene giù il mondo.La sua forchetta, il suo bicchiere, la sua tazza, i suoi biscotti.Ultimamente le cose da mangiare in frigorifero, controlla se abbiamo mangiato quello che ha comprato per se. Sinceramente ci sono dei momenti che sono molto preoccupata per come si comporta.


Mio marito ha un rapporto strano con il SUO dentifricio nel SUO bagno e in generale sul suo bagno.(ha stabilito lui ,non si sa quando ,di avere il SUO bagno)
Prende tutto da tutti ma la condivisione lo turba.Sono fisse.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Ma questo è un problema al di sopra delle nostre capacità logiche e intuitive.
> Non è possibile farlo a livello generale, esistono tanti tipi di ansia patologica, non per niente gli psichiatri individuano diverse terapie a seconda del soggetto e delle sue necessità.
> Quando vivi con una persona soggetta a crisi ansiose, a stati di panico e a depressioni la tua libertà è spesso delimitata dalla sua patologia.
> Per dire, diventa difficile anche andare a cenare insieme, ma non esiste una logica coerente, una persona può avere attacchi di panico in metropolitana ma prendere normalmente un aereo come può fare cose straordinarie per bloccarsi su altre banalissime.
> ...


La volontà non basta


----------



## Brunetta (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito ha un rapporto strano con il SUO dentifricio nel SUO bagno e in generale sul suo bagno.(ha stabilito lui ,non si sa quando ,di avere il SUO bagno)
> Prende tutto da tutti ma la condivisione lo turba.Sono fisse.


Quoto solo questo, ma mi riferisco a tutto.

Vedi che ci sono le piccole manie che certamente hanno un significato individuale e all'interno delle relazioni.
Sono cose diffuse.
Credo che oggigiorno sia sempre meno diffuso lo spirito di sopportazione che corrispondeva a tutto un quadro di pensiero secondo il quale bisognava essere tolleranti. Nel contempo si diventa sempre più consapevoli che ci sono dinamiche non sane.
Se pensiamo ai telefilm tipo la famiglia Bradford e le fiction attuali ci rendiamo conto che la famiglia perfetta, accogliente e amorosa oggi verrebbe spietatamente rivelata nella sua disfunzionalità.


----------



## Lostris (24 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Perche devi chiedere a lui di comprare l'asciugatrice?


In effetti la questione per come era scritta è fraintendibile.

Io non devo chiedergli, ma per tutte le spese che riguardano la casa che sono di una certa entità o "infrastrutturali", chiamiamole così, tendenzialmente ci confrontiamo (Sulle necessità, sulla logistica, sulle alternative ecc.) per farle poi in comune accordo (il più delle volte :singleeye.


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito ha un rapporto strano con il SUO dentifricio nel SUO bagno e in generale sul suo bagno.(ha stabilito lui ,non si sa quando ,di avere il SUO bagno)
> Prende tutto da tutti ma la condivisione lo turba.Sono fisse.


Anche mia moglie ha il suo bagno, che usa solo lei.
Poi viene a lavarsi i denti in quello mio e di nostra figlia (il bagno più piccolo e cieco, ovviamente).


----------



## danny (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> La volontà non basta


La volontà di affidarsi alle cure di uno psichiatra. Senza questa non si va da nessuna parte.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Mio marito ha un rapporto strano con il SUO dentifricio nel SUO bagno e in generale sul suo bagno.(ha stabilito lui ,non si sa quando ,di avere il SUO bagno)
> Prende tutto da tutti ma la condivisione lo turba.Sono fisse.


si,ma a lungo andare capita anche che snervino un pochino, non trovi? Io ignoro, ma ci sono giorni che perdo la pazienza.Sai che in quelle occasioni si calma.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> si,ma a lungo andare capita anche che snervino un pochino, non trovi? Io ignoro, ma ci sono giorni che perdo la pazienza.Sai che in quelle occasioni si calma.


È quello che dicevo.
Non è vero che è giusto tollerare le piccole manie perché non si fa il bene di chi utilizza le modalità ossessive, in qualche modo rientrano nella normalità e aumentano. Personalmente credo che si dovrebbe anche rivolgersi a specialisti precocemente. Anche perché il modo in cui noi persone che facciamo parte della costruzione di quel mondo non ci rendiamo sempre conto sia di quante siano, sia perché noi stessi siamo stati inseriti in un ruolo e abbiamo un nostro posto proprio come il soprammobile, ma abbiamo un posto relazionale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo.
> Non è vero che è giusto tollerare le piccole manie perché non si fa il bene di chi utilizza le modalità ossessive, in qualche modo rientrano nella normalità e aumentano. Personalmente credo che si dovrebbe anche rivolgersi a specialisti precocemente. Anche perché il modo in cui noi persone che facciamo parte della costruzione di quel mondo non ci rendiamo sempre conto sia di quante siano, sia perché noi stessi siamo stati inseriti in un ruolo e abbiamo un nostro posto proprio come il soprammobile, ma abbiamo un posto relazionale.


 ma non si può fare troppo spesso, si avrebbe il 4risultati inverso.Col tempo riesci a capire e gestire, la cosa che pesa di più è che nel mio caso, sono io l'ago della bilancia. Io devo gestire la situazione onde evitare di esasperarla, questo è molto complicato perché ci sono momenti in cui ho altre preoccupazioni e faccio molta fatica a barcamenarmi.Non so se ho reso l'idea.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non si può fare troppo spesso, si avrebbe il 4risultati inverso.Col tempo riesci a capire e gestire, la cosa che pesa di più è che nel mio caso, sono io l'ago della bilancia. Io devo gestire la situazione onde evitare di esasperarla, questo è molto complicato perché ci sono momenti in cui ho altre preoccupazioni e faccio molta fatica a barcamenarmi.Non so se ho reso l'idea.


Hai reso benissimo l'idea perché la conosco.
Ti garantisco che se fossi una mia amica non te lo direi perché ti offenderesti e te la prenderesti con me, ma l'ho visto e l'ho pensato. Tu sei parte del problema.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai reso benissimo l'idea perché la conosco.
> Ti garantisco che se fossi una mia amica non te lo direi perché ti offenderesti e te la prenderesti con me, ma l'ho visto e l'ho pensato. Tu sei parte del problema.


certo, considerato che viviamo insieme non potrebbe essere diversamente.Pensa che i suoi parenti dicono anche che è migliorato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Perche devi chiedere a lui di comprare l'asciugatrice?


io si, perché la considerava superflua ed un inutile spreco di denaro.Fa niente se d'inverno avevamo la casa che puzzava di umido, causa 3 stendini


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> certo, considerato che viviamo insieme non potrebbe essere diversamente.Pensa che i suoi parenti dicono anche che è migliorato.


Certo! Perché tu assorbi e non devono più farlo loro.
Tu sei parte della sua costruzione.


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> È quello che dicevo.
> Non è vero che è giusto tollerare le piccole manie perché non si fa il bene di chi utilizza le modalità ossessive, in qualche modo rientrano nella normalità e aumentano. Personalmente credo che si dovrebbe anche rivolgersi a specialisti precocemente. Anche perché il modo in cui noi persone che facciamo parte della costruzione di quel mondo non ci rendiamo sempre conto sia di quante siano, sia perché noi stessi siamo stati inseriti in un ruolo e abbiamo un nostro posto proprio come il soprammobile, ma abbiamo un posto relazionale.


Infatti se le canta e se le suona da solo.Lo prendiamo pure per i fondelli e ogni tanto credo si senta anche leggermente scemo.Fosse uno che non usufruisce delle cose degli altri,potrebbe avere un senso ma visto che non è così ,nessuno se lo fila.Gli avessi dato corda ora sarebbe al manicomio visto che ha cominciato da semi neonato a non fare la cacca in nessun modo,in nessun luogo,in nessun lago in nessun mondo che non fosse IL bagno di casa sua.A costo di rimediare un blocco intestinale.
Il cugino è finito in ospedale a 5 anni per quello stesso motivo.Razza strana......


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> io si, perché la considerava superflua ed un inutile spreco di denaro.Fa niente se d'inverno avevamo la casa che puzzava di umido, causa 3 stendini


Visto che c'è un motivo ben valido per averla,non credi che il suo "permesso "sia superfluo?
Basta dire"oggi vado a comprare l'asciugatrice".
Mica ci vai di notte a sua insaputa?


----------



## mistral (25 Aprile 2017)

danny ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie ha il suo bagno, che usa solo lei.
> Poi viene a lavarsi i denti in quello mio e di nostra figlia (il bagno più piccolo e cieco, ovviamente).


No,lui rimane relegato nel suo.Ma è un problema che si porta fin da bambino.Il dramma del cesso.
Ha anche la fissa di tagliare dritto qualsiasi cosa.
Infatti l'addetto al taglio pane,anguria ,salame etc lo lasciamo a lui ,perché se le fette vengono storte gli viene un attacco di colite misto a sofferenza .
Taglia lui ma lo perculano anche i muri.
cavoli,Mi rendo conto ora che vivo con un fissato,incompreso ma fissato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Visto che c'è un motivo ben valido per averla,non credi che il suo "permesso "sia superfluo?
> Basta dire"oggi vado a comprare l'asciugatrice".
> Mica ci vai di notte a sua insaputa?


alla fine l'abbiamo comprata. Il punto che a me è sempre piaciuto chiedere il parere sulle scelte, ma mi sono resa  conto che si trasformava in un veto e non più in un opinione sul da farsi.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Aprile 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> No,lui rimane relegato nel suo.Ma è un problema che si porta fin da bambino.Il dramma del cesso.
> Ha anche la fissa di tagliare dritto qualsiasi cosa.
> Infatti l'addetto al taglio pane,anguria ,salame etc lo lasciamo a lui ,perché se le fette vengono storte gli viene un attacco di colite misto a sofferenza .
> Taglia lui ma lo perculano anche i muri.
> cavoli,Mi rendo conto ora che vivo con un fissato,incompreso ma fissato.


Io conoscevo una che misurava la temperatura dell'acqua del mare con un termometro galleggiante da bagnetto per neonati.
Quindi le stranezze sono varie.


----------



## Kid (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...


Facebook ha dato voce a milioni di idioti.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (26 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Seguo alcuni gruppi casalinghi su fb (iscritti circa 80.000 non quattro gatti) ogni giorno vengono pubblicati post di questo tenore:
> - ho rotto questo oggetto. Come posso risolvere prima che torni mio marito?
> - ho sbagliato la lavatrice e si sono colorate le mutande e una camicia. Come posso rimediare prima che se ne accorga?
> - vorrei una asciugatrice, come posso convincere mio marito?
> ...



Questo post mi ha fatto molto sorridere 

Vivo fuori casa da quando ho 19 anni e ho messo la spunta a molte situazioni che catalogherei dall'imbarazzante al tragicomico. Ma sono appunto i significati che attribuiamo alle situazioni a dargli valore o importanza. Ho allagato casa, stinto vestiti, messo su la caffettiera senza acqua, rotto oggetti di valore, smarrito oggetti, rigato macchine... anche nei 12 anni con mio marito.

Ma appunto, ho sempre vissuto queste situazioni con leggerezza o sapendo di poter trovare in mio marito un compagno comprensivo e una roccia a cui appoggiarmi.

Ad oggi è lui che spinge per comprare l'asciugatrice e "dimezzarmi" il lavoro :rotfl:

E io non vedo l'ora di poter investire 500euro in un Dyson :carneval:

Comunque no, la parità di diritti ed il reciproco rispetto sono indiscutibili per me.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Aprile 2017)

Ms.Razionalità ha detto:


> Questo post mi ha fatto molto sorridere
> 
> Vivo fuori casa da quando ho 19 anni e ho messo la spunta a molte situazioni che catalogherei dall'imbarazzante al tragicomico. Ma sono appunto i significati che attribuiamo alle situazioni a dargli valore o importanza. Ho allagato casa, stinto vestiti, messo su la caffettiera senza acqua, rotto oggetti di valore, smarrito oggetti, rigato macchine... anche nei 12 anni con mio marito.
> 
> ...


Insomma...se l'asciugatrice ridurrebbe il lavoro a te e stai pensando all'aspirapolvere.


----------



## Ms.Razionalità (27 Aprile 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Insomma...se l'asciugatrice ridurrebbe il lavoro a te e stai pensando all'aspirapolvere.


Sono punti di vista :rotfl:

Era per dire che non c'è grande asimmetria nemmeno nella gestione della casa. A livello teorico mio marito capisce di cosa ha bisogno la casa per essere tenuta bene e di quanto tempo ed energie siano necessari. E con "casa" intendo anche giardino, cantina, soffitta, fare la spesa, cucinare, lavare e stirare 
Anche sull'identificazione degli strumenti è bravino...

In realtà io vorrei che i soldi della lavasciuga fossero investiti in un we da qualche parte, per dare un po' di respiro ai nostri sforzi economici... e forse l'ha capito anche lui


----------

